# Where to Shoot (Long Range Targets)



## harv418 (May 25, 2004)

I've exhausted my 19 yard range in the back yard. Looking to stretch it out some to about 50 yards. Anyone know of a "LONG RANGE" Archery Range around Friendswood, League City.


----------



## TXwhtlHNTR (Nov 19, 2008)

:smile:

Join Pearland (in Freiendswood) Sportsman's Club. Dues are reasonable, and it has multiple nice rifle, pistol, and shotgun ranges; with a really good archery range. 

It is an NRA membership range, so you have to join/be a member of the NRA (you should be anyway).

http://www.psc-range.com

Check it out.


----------



## Chase4556 (Aug 26, 2008)

Find a field around your house. I shoot all the time just in a vacant area away from homes.


----------



## Screeminreel (Jun 2, 2004)

Chase4556 said:


> Find a field around your house. I shoot all the time just in a vacant area away from homes.


This is a good plan, however in and around where your asking about as well around where I live most have ordinances against shooting archery equipment. It really isn't enforced all that tight, but around here it carries about the same fine as walking out and shooting my revolver.

Just make a call to be sure first, then at least your safe and not sorry. One slip up and/or someone calling in on you and your done.


----------



## Speckfish (Oct 14, 2004)

*long range targets*

Check our Buffalo Field Archery on clay road between eldrige and brittmoore. Google Buffalo Archery Houston for the web site.

Speck


----------



## Bowhntr (Aug 7, 2006)

*where to practice*



Speckfish said:


> Check our Buffalo Field Archery on clay road between eldrige and brittmoore. Google Buffalo Archery Houston for the web site.
> 
> Speck


 Here is the link to my club 'Buffalo Field Archery
http://www.buffaloarchery.org/


----------



## scrambler (May 28, 2004)

Saltgrass Archery Club is in Hitchcock. I've never been there but it is fairly close to you.


----------

